# Wife and I start ivf this week



## ishrimp (May 30, 2011)

Hi, after quite a lot of preparation, appointments and emotional ups and downs my wife and i are excited about the prospect of starting treatment this week. We've been told we have as good a chance of success as any in our position - unexplained infertility after two years ttc. Any useful coping tips, advice, guidance welcomed. Also, is anyone else about to begin their journey?


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Ishrimp,

I read your post and just wanted to say hello and welcome  

Have you had any tests? Do you know what route you're likely to go down (IUI/IVF/ICSI)? My fiancee & I are just starting our first ICSI cycle (you can read my ICSI diary by clicking the link in my signature below). 

You'll find lots of useful information on here xxx


----------



## Jane J (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Ishrimp

Good luck with starting you first cycle of treatment.  My husband and I have unexplained infertility and I am now 22 weeks pregnant, following our second round to tx.  With regards coping tips etc - you've just got to totally support each other 100%.  I didn't suffer too much with mood swings etc whilst injecting the drugs, but I found that as tx progressed I got more and more anxious, and the two week wait can be tough, especially for your wife.  Just make sure you talk to each other about how you are feeling.  

Eat a healthy diet, plenty of fresh fruit and veg etc and water.  Lay off the alcohol too  

Just asked my husband what advice he would give from a male perspective and he said to remember it's more about what your wife is going through, she is the one being pumped full of drugs.  Look after her and try to keep her calm and relaxed!

Good luck to you both, I wish you every success.


----------



## ishrimp (May 30, 2011)

Hi Emnige, both had all the tests and no problems found with either of us. Theyre just calling our case unexplained. Weve been put down for ivf.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ishrimp (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Jane J.


----------



## Mrs Hogg (May 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone with unexplained fertility, I am so glad to find this post on here, as I too have unexplained fertility and we have our first official IVF appointment in Salisbury next Monday with Dr Fountain. Where are you Ishrimp? Is anyone else on this post attending Salisbury?

Can anyone tell me what happens at this first appointment? I too am very anxious, 3 and a half years of trying and we are finally getting our chance at IVF, my husbands job means we move around quite abit and we should have started this a year ago! So frustrating.

I hope you don't mind me jumping on your post Ishrimp, but were in the same situation by the sounds of things!
Good luck, try to relax and as everyone tells us all, think positive. I know personally a few back massages at the local spa haven't gone a miss this month and just talking things through and keeping honest with each other has helped loads.

Sending you lots of baby dust, all the best for the future. 

Thanks in advance for any replies. x


----------



## Jane J (Jul 14, 2010)

Mrs Hogg - it sounds like this might be your first consultation with your IVF clinic.  If it is, they will go through your notes, info etc transferred from your GP or local hospital, and confirm the results,  and check that they have the results from your blood tests for Hep B/C and HIV, unless you haven't had them done in which case they will probably arrange for these to be done.  They asked us how long we'd been together, how long we'd been married, how long we'd been ttc, questions about work, lifestyle etc.  They then talked through the treatment plan, what to expect, and when we would begin.

We had our treatment at Bourn Hall in Cambridgeshire.

Good luck.


----------



## Mrs Hogg (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jane for your post.   I have heard such positive things about Salisbury, we were at Cambridge before we moved to Wilshire, I know friends who went to Bourne and had a successful attempt.  

As it happens I have had that appointment already! All tests have been completed which is why we have been referred for ivf. All i know about this appointment is it will roughly takes 2 hrs max and were be weighed as well as asked to complete a smokers test etc. 

So i presume were talk through the next procedure at my appointment on the 13th  , i.e work out dates and get set up taking eggs, sperm, transferring embryo, self injection etc and insemination. Do you do that? can you recall the appointment?
I just want to get some info under my belt so I'm not disappointed when i get there, i don't want to think things aren't moving quick enough.  

 Thanks hun


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Ishrimp!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experience of others)~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

We were marked down as unexplained as well, and after 5 failed IUI´s our first IVF was successful - so it can work first time! Here is the link to the unexplained section ~CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!              

Sue


----------



## Jane J (Jul 14, 2010)

Mrs Hogg - we had our first appointment which included a seminar about the whole process, and we also got weighed, measures and photographed for ID purposes, we also had to take proof of ID.  A couple of days after this we had the consultation which was what I mentioned before.  That was then it, apart from a 20 minute session I had showing me how to do the injections.  We never had to complete a smokers test, not that either of us smoke anyway.  I guess every clinic is different.....


----------



## Mrs Hogg (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jane, thats really helpful.   if my appointment is like that I will be happy.  

Now I have another question, sorry having read a procedure story on here I am really very nerves about the whole thing. It says that they give you drugs to stop your cycle before restarting it so your over stimulated to produce more eggs, I'm sure thats how i read it. Can someone now please tell me (this might be a question for the doc) but why would they do that to someone like me who does this all naturally anyway, its sounds like a traumatic time ahead enough as it is without pumping drugs into me to make my body stop doing what it would normally do (nevermind the emotions and hormones it will unleash) Am I over reacting? Sorry....I am so anxious and nerves and I know I need to calm down over thinking things.  Has anyone experienced anything different to what I have just explained. I just thought I would be going in, explaining my dates .i.e. when my period starts, when i ovulate then they would just work out when to take my eggs. Why cant it be as simple as that.  :-

Thanks in advance. x


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Hi Mrs Hogg just read your post and wanted to put your mind at ease if I can.  We are currently on our first round of IVF treatment and I started my injections on the 2nd May.  We also have unexplained infertility, I am ovulating etc so I too wonder why if I am producing eggs why I have to go through stopping my natural cycle and then kickstarting it to produce (hopefully) lots more eggs than normal.  

I have found the drugs to be ok, few side effects of slight mood swings feeling a bit weepy and tired but nothing too bad really.  We are now near the end of our cycle and I am due to go for egg collection tomorrow.  I hope this info helps a little, it really  hasn't been that bad but everyone is different I suppose.  Good luck with it and try not to worry. 

ishrimp - good luck too with the start of your treatment.


----------



## Mrs Hogg (May 6, 2011)

Hi Hopeful m2b,

Thanks for responding to my post   Goodluck during this cycle   I'm thinking of you.

The side effects are what worry me the most to start off with, I suppose. Having experienced so many emotion's up until now, i suppose i can go through a few more. its good to hear I'm not going mad worrying about it all, especially with your positive story.

Thanks again, goodluck


----------

